# What chemical to use



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a new field planted with orchard grass and alfalfa. It has dock and other weeds through 
Out it. What can I use if anything since I really don't want to kill the alfalfa.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If the alfalfa has at least its 3rd trifoliate we would use butyrac 200 (24db} You should be able to download a product label to see if it will work for you


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Good deal, thanks


----------



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

endrow said:


> If the alfalfa has at least its 3rd trifoliate we would use butyrac 200 (24db} You should be able to download a product label to see if it will work for you


What do you do with your alfalfa after it's baled? Feed your own herd,or sell it? The reason I ask is because I just read an article saying that it's illegal to feed the alfalfa to livestock after it's been sprayed with butyrac 200. Is this true or b.s. We don't have butyrac 200 in Alberta, so don't much about it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

dirtball08 said:


> What do you do with your alfalfa after it's baled? Feed your own herd,or sell it? The reason I ask is because I just read an article saying that it's illegal to feed the alfalfa to livestock after it's been sprayed with butyrac 200. Is this true or b.s. We don't have butyrac 200 in Alberta, so don't much about it.


In our area I haven't heard that?? Butyrac has a clear label for the hay crops. 30 days spray to cut on established hay AND 60 days spray to cut on new seedlings .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Another option is to watch it close then mow before any of your weeds start to goto seed. I've never had to spray a hay field for weeds, new or not. Another option would be to figure the weeds are going to take off and vastly outgrow the alfalfa, get a weed wiper instead of broadcast spraying.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I would spray ASAP I have found young seedlings will not take the competition From these weeds


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

What we have done if it is a big infestation of weeds spray it with full rate of PURSUIT you will save the field you might lose the orchard grass.. PURSUIT is very week on O/G,,, Sow some more O/G in late summer .. start best ... When those grasses The alfalfa will grow like mad after you spray PURSUIT . YoU want O/G now but if you do nothing you might get nothing ,, READ THE LABEL to see if this might help you


----------

